# Tapatalk plugin working?



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

As te topic says really, I've not had notifications for days. It's active on my phone etc but nothing

Also does anyone get quotes and mentions with notifications? Never had one.


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

Cant find UK-M on tapatalk at all, what do you search for?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> As te topic says really, I've not had notifications for days. It's active on my phone etc but nothing
> 
> Also does anyone get quotes and mentions with notifications? Never had one.


You only get notifications if you get a pm. And that works fine at the moment



BoyInDaCorner said:


> Cant find UK-M on tapatalk at all, what do you search for?


Just search for Muscle and it should be the first forum that comes up.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tapatalk for me no longer works unless I'm connected to a wireless. Otherwise it just comes up with no posts found or insufficient privileges. So annoying especially as I only use tapatalk when I'm out and about.


----------

